# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Goodbye Francois Plantation

## andynap



----------


## amyb

The change in fare is welcomed. I hope the dining room decor remains…stunning.

----------


## steelpe

Went there on my last trip to the island in 2019.  Unfortunately the place was dead which made it feel incredibly awkward (only one other couple there).  We thought the food was just OK.  In planning our upcoming November trip we scratched FP off our list of places we wanted to visit.

----------


## amyb

I am seeing a huge Italian food growth spurt on St Barths.

----------


## KevinS

There was a time when François Plantation was arguably the best restaurant on the island, and without a doubt the most beautiful dining room on the island.   Those glory days are many years in the past, and the recent chef, while he was initially promising, did nothing to revive them.  Hopefully the beauty of the room survives.

----------


## amyb

Kevin, I agree 100%.  

Our very first meal on our very first stay was at the original Francois Plantation...it set a high bar. Helped us fall in love all over again. A gorgeous romantic room filled with fresh orchids and fine china and glassware.  The food-amazing.

----------


## elgreaux

Considering that François is no longer there and probably nobody who works there ever heard of him, the name change seems inevitable... 

why do we think the surge in Italian popularity? the cost of pasta being so low? or....?

----------


## Rocket

My initlal thoughts...I am never looking for Italian on the Island, but then I remember, fondly the Lasagna bolognese at L'Isoletta and the clams in white sauce at NIkki and LePiment.

----------


## amyb

and the eggplant Parmigiana at L'Isola. And the Vitello Tonnato at El Sereno.

----------


## elgreaux

I prefer the seared foie gras at Esprit, the parmesan crusted chicken at Sand Bar, the chicken with truffle at Santa Fe... but luckily we have lots of options!

----------


## cassidain

> I prefer the seared foie gras at Esprit . . .



I love terrine de foie gras, foie gras au torchon, etc.

But, seared foie gras ? Hélas, non. 

J-CD is nevertheless a fine practitioner of cuisine à la française.

----------


## elgreaux

> I love terrine de foie gras, foie gras au torchon, etc.
> 
> But, seared foie gras ? Hélas, non. 
> 
> J-CD is nevertheless a fine practitioner of cuisine à la française.



funny you say that, because before I went to Paris the first time a zillion years ago I would have said the same thing. But I was taken to a restaurant where out host ordered filet de boeuf Rossini, which I had no idea what it was... but it was delicious and the rest is history....

----------


## amyb

Ellen, the chicken at SF is with foie gras.  David lists it as CHICKEN SUPREME.

I agree the seared foie gras at L'Esprit is sensational.

----------


## cassidain

> funny you say that, because before I went to Paris the first time a zillion years ago I would have said the same thing. But I was taken to a restaurant where out host ordered filet de boeuf Rossini, which I had no idea what it was... but it was delicious and the rest is history....



a zillion years ago we were in the Pays Basque and had one of (perhaps, the) most memorable lunch of our lives. the plat principal was a pair of tournedos with melting slabs of foie gras au torchon atop. so, similar to but different from Rossini. entrées were beautiful petites soles meunières (we were just a few kilometers from the Golfe de Gascogne). a simple genoise layered with poire et chocolat, then a magnificent snifter of vintage Armagnac from my birth year (1955).

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen, the chicken at SF is with foie gras.  David lists it as CHICKEN SUPREME.
> 
> I agree the seared foie gras at L'Esprit is sensational.



thank you for the correction! 

was hoping to go to Santa Fe this weekend but I wonder if anything will be open tomorrow.... remnants of Fiona still blowing things around a bit and it's calling for rain all day...

----------


## elgreaux

> a zillion years ago we were in the Pays Basque and had one of (perhaps, the) most memorable lunch of our lives. the plat principal was a pair of tournedos with melting slabs of foie gras au torchon atop. so, similar to but different from Rossini. entrées were beautiful petites soles meunières (we were just a few kilometers from the Golfe de Gascogne). a simple genoise layered with poire et chocolat, then a magnificent snifter of vintage Armagnac from my birth year (1955).



That sounds like quite a meal indeed....

----------


## dadto6

Going to have to give the _CHICKEN SUPREME a try at Santa Fe in November..._

----------


## amyb

Phil’s favorite.

----------


## shihadehs

The Chicken Supreme is well worth the try...

----------


## elgreaux

just had that chicken with foie gras today.. served in a ring of mashed potatoes... this is the sauce it comes with:
Sauce Périgourdine, named after the city of Périgueux, capital of the Périgord region of France...principal ingredients are madeira and truffles...

----------


## Dennis

> just had that chicken with foie gras today.. served in a ring of mashed potatoes... this is the sauce it comes with:
> Sauce Périgourdine, named after the city of Périgueux, capital of the Périgord region of France...principal ingredients are madeira and truffles...



That looks amazing!

----------


## elgreaux

> That looks amazing!



it really is quite something!

----------


## JEK

> just had that chicken with foie gras today.. served in a ring of mashed potatoes... this is the sauce it comes with:
> Sauce Périgourdine, named after the city of Périgueux, capital of the Périgord region of France...principal ingredients are madeira and truffles...



  A real wow!

----------


## cassidain

very nice !

----------


## PeterLynn

Had it back in May and it is one of the best dishes I've eaten on the island. Only "negative" is that, for me, it was a bit rich for lunch, especially on a hot day.

----------


## Cwater

I am not sure why Cheryl and I never ate at FP.  We visited once and were amazed at the beauty and ambiance.  I am also not sure why I have never had the Chicken Supreme at Santa Fe.  That will be rectified next May

----------


## elgreaux

> Had it back in May and it is one of the best dishes I've eaten on the island. Only "negative" is that, for me, it was a bit rich for lunch, especially on a hot day.



Have it for dinner?

----------


## davesmom

> I prefer the seared foie gras at Esprit, the parmesan crusted chicken at Sand Bar, the chicken with truffle at Santa Fe... but luckily we have lots of options!



Ellen, you may order for me anytime!!  We are definitely on the same wavelength!

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen, you may order for me anytime!!  We are definitely on the same wavelength!



Let me know when you are next here, we'll go there together !
et parlez français....

----------


## davesmom

> Let me know when you are next here, we'll go there together !
> et parlez français....



That is so generous of you to spend time with us!  We could not be more delighted with your advice or your company!  I will PM you!!

----------


## elgreaux

> That is so generous of you to spend time with us!  We could not be more delighted with your advice or your company!  I will PM you!!



 :thumb up:  looking forward !

----------

